# coming soon archery range in south east michigan



## asw1972 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes thats right archery range in south east michigan it been built right know, more to come about it guys and girls .:yikes:


----------



## cutrite (Feb 13, 2012)

awesome to here what city? indoor and outdoor?


----------



## asw1972 (Jan 12, 2011)

indoor will be posting pics soon .


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Will it be as nice as Adams Archery's indoor course? 

Here, hold my beer and watch this....


----------



## asw1972 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well we will have ten yards for kids and test firing crossbows and bows their will be 20 yard line and a 18 yrd line too and its bigger than adams indoor its in livonia michigan ill post date and times and the name when we get close .


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Would it be over near Six Mile and Middlebelt?

Anything would be great. The western burbs of Detroit have got to be the most underserved part of the state when it comes to archery.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

asw1972 said:


> Well we will have ten yards for kids and test firing crossbows and bows their will be 20 yard line and a 18 yrd line too and its bigger than adams indoor its in livonia michigan ill post date and times and the name when we get close .


 
Bigger but shorter distances. Last I knew you could shoot 30 yards at Adams, but it has been a while since I have been in there place.


----------



## asw1972 (Jan 12, 2011)

yes other ranges do have 30 but we broke it up too have more lanes we have a ten yard range for kids and sight ins and 18 yrds and a 20 yrds and if theirs no one eles their we have a up too 45 yards too and a great big area for sitting for the parents that dont shoot the problem with other ranges is too small and yes it is shooters service on six mile we are right now painting the floor .


----------



## cutrite (Feb 13, 2012)

great work guys! you made accommodations for our youth, family's and friends to enjoy the great sport of archery. i support any business that involves getting our youth in the outdoors and away from there phones,computers and video games. everybody needs places like this to share quality time together


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good stuff!!! I will have to check it out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

I live in Livonia so this is perfect!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grinder58 (Oct 20, 2011)

This is good news. Shooters is a great place, great people. I'll be there with my boy to shoot. He's on a NASP Archery team and needs a place to shoot some more.


----------

